# How to have gloves on you at all times



## paramedichopeful (Jul 17, 2009)

The biggest problem I face is that it takes me a long time to get scrubbed up and gloved up when I need to look at someone's results of battling gravity (I have 3 nieces and 2 nephews, none of which can go 5 minutes without falling). So, I decided to fix the problem at any rate. The solution I devised is simple and effective. 

You see, I have always worn a belt with a multi-tool, a flashlight, and a canteen ever since I was a kid. My dad is a mechanic and also does construction work, so you need things available at short reach when you're 50 feet up on a ladder. I used the second nature habit of wearing my utility belt to great advantage in solving this problem. I took some tough canvas material and sewed up a little pouch with a belt loop on the back and a velcro flap on top (I took home-ec my freshamn year; it was a required class, so yes, I do know how to sew) and then went and got a small dispenser of foaming hand sanitizer from a home medical supply store. I put it in the pouch and added it to my belt as another handy invention I had cooked up all on my own.

Next came the problem of getting your gloves on in a timely manner. So, I took my latex gloves (I just recently switched to purple nitrile) and paired them up into little bundles. I rolled the bundles up like a cigarette (several of my friends smoke, but I don't) and placed a tiny rubber band around them. All you have to do is pull the index finger and the band pops off and the gloves come unrolled. I bought one of those shiny stainless steel pill capsules with a watertight seal on it and put my little glove bundles in it. It also went on my belt.

So, when disaster strikes, all I ahve to do is flip my pouch open, give it a pump, rub, and pop the lid off the capsule and get a glove bundle out. Pull the finger, it comes unrolled, you slip it on, and you go to work doing your magic on the sick. Trust me, it works. I cut my prep time in half and it is more convenient because it is always at your side, ready for anything. It HAS been field tested by our FD and MFR units, and all were in satisfaction with the whole idea. by the way, were there ever any Paramedics that went on to become famous inventers by any chance?


----------



## ResTech (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry to come down on your excitement... but if your putting on gloves there is no need to use hand sanitizer before hand. The gloves are your barrier between patient and you and the hand sanitizer before the gloves isn't gonna make a bit of difference except take up time.

Even though I wear gloves on every patient contact, I will still use hand sanitizer or wash my hands afterwards. I think I have OCD due to the number of times I wash my hands in a given day... but nonetheless frequent hand washing is a good practice to get into.  Nobody in EMS uses hand sanitizer before putting on their gloves. 

Also, why would you be worried about donning gloves and using hand sanitizer when taking care of minor ailments on your nieces and nephews? They are family... as long as they are completely healthy and so are you, why bother with the gloves? Their blood is clean so nothing to worry about if it contacts you anyway.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 17, 2009)

I just got going with it and got into the habit of always gloving up when there is possibility of blood or other fluids. My CPR instructor took BSI to the limit and taught us every class to always put gloves on when you even TOUCH a patient. I mean, blood, and puke and everything doesn't bother me. I've had people bleed, pee and barf on me (NASCAR races always have interesting tailgate parties) and it doesn't bother me. I just saw it as a more professional way of giving care. And with the sanitizer thing, I don't always wash hands when I should. If someone has entrusted me with their care, I think I should at least give them the benefit of germ-free hands, even if I have gloves on. See what I mean?


----------



## atropine (Jul 17, 2009)

WoW, you are truley a rick EEEE,


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 17, 2009)

It is good that you attempt to be clean (not sterile) before you apply gloves as gloves are just a barrier and they tear and allow leaks and even viruses to pass through. As well, one should attempt to keep clean as much as possible, for truthfully we should be wearing the gloves for the patient sake, as much as it for ours. 

We come into contact with patients all the time that may not know and have immune problems. So yes, keep as clean as possible. "Scrubbing in" as you described albeit it a nice statement, I do truthfully doubt you are doing it correctly. Five minutes is what required for a what we call in the medical profession a true "scrub in" . 

The main point is to wash your hands properly! Gloves does *NOT* give permission not to wash hands afterwards! 

■Wet your hands with warm, running water and apply liquid soap. Lather well.
■Rub your hands vigorously together for at least 15 to 20 seconds.
■Scrub all surfaces, including the backs of your hands, wrists, between your fingers and under your fingernails.
■Rinse well.
■Dry your hands with a clean or disposable towel.
■Use a towel to turn off the faucet

 Not all hand sanitizers are created equal, though. Some "waterless" hand sanitizers don't contain alcohol. Use only the alcohol-based products. The CDC recommends choosing products that contain at least 60 percent alcohol. 

To use an alcohol-based hand sanitizer: 

■Apply about 1/2 teaspoon of the product to the palm of your hand. 
■Rub your hands together, covering all surfaces of your hands, until they're dry. 
If your hands are visibly dirty, however, wash with soap and water, if available, rather than a sanitizer


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 17, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> The biggest problem I face is that it takes me a long time to get scrubbed up and gloved up when I need to look at someone's results of battling gravity (I have 3 nieces and 2 nephews, none of which can go 5 minutes without falling). So, I decided to fix the problem at any rate. The solution I devised is simple and effective.
> 
> You see, I have always worn a belt with a multi-tool, a flashlight, and a canteen ever since I was a kid. My dad is a mechanic and also does construction work, so you need things available at short reach when you're 50 feet up on a ladder. I used the second nature habit of wearing my utility belt to great advantage in solving this problem. I took some tough canvas material and sewed up a little pouch with a belt loop on the back and a velcro flap on top (I took home-ec my freshamn year; it was a required class, so yes, I do know how to sew) and then went and got a small dispenser of foaming hand sanitizer from a home medical supply store. I put it in the pouch and added it to my belt as another handy invention I had cooked up all on my own.
> 
> ...



Ok you my friend need a hobby, or at least cable tv.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 18, 2009)

CAOX3 said:


> Ok you my friend need a hobby, or at least cable tv.



You mean EMS isn't a hobby?


Well crap!


----------



## ResTech (Jul 18, 2009)

He means a hobby that doesn't involve hand sanitizer on your belt.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 18, 2009)

Take it easy on him, im willing to bet he is probably still a teenager.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 18, 2009)

> Take it easy on him, im willing to bet he is probably still a teenager.



That he is. He's a good kid and I'll make it very uncomfortable to sit down anyone who is mean to him.

ParamedicHopeful, like someone said, you don't have to scrub like you're going to be doing surgery before putting gloves on.  Even having your hands sweaty often makes putting gloves on difficult, so I can only imagine what having sticky hand sanitizer residue on them would do.   If you're carrying the hand sanitizer on your belt and using it _before_ every minor case, you will simply look like an overeager newbie who is on the road to becoming a Ricky Rescue (or "wacker" as they like to call them on here).  Calm down a little, breathe and try to think it through before engaging in any practice.   



> I have always worn a belt with a multi-tool, a flashlight, and a canteen ever since I was a kid.



I would stop doing that as soon as possible.  Especially the canteen. 

That said, I've found the best way to carry gloves with you is to put a pair or two into a empty film canister and carry it in your pocket.  This is what I've done for several years.  It keeps them at hand should I need them (which is not all that common), but keeps me from looking like an overeager newbie or some sort of paranoid survivalist.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm sorry, what's wrong with just putting them in your back pocket?

And I don't carry gloves with me at all times.  Its a slippery slope--I would then have to carry a pocket mask, penlight, stethoscope, etc.  I just decided early on in my career if I had gloves handy (just got off shift so there is still a pair in my back pocket, or i'm in my car, or I have my chem cloves in my backpack after getting out of lab) then i'll be able to help, but I'm not going to be preparted 24/7 for every possible scenario when I'm off duty.  It's just too much to carry around and in an urban/suburban area where I live/work/go to school there is always EMS avaliable.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 18, 2009)

> I'm sorry, what's wrong with just putting them in your back pocket?



You mean besides the wear and tear on them from rubbing around in your pocket?



> Its a slippery slope



Only if you're prone to being a Ricky Rescue and have not yet reached burnout.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 18, 2009)

usafmedic45 said:


> You mean besides the wear and tear on them from rubbing around in your pocket?
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you're prone to being a Ricky Rescue and have not yet reached burnout.


Well, I don't leave them there for days at a time.  They usually stay there for about an hour, maybe a couple of hours tops if we have a lot of time between calls.  I've never had an issue with wear even with having them in my back pocket or cargo pocket for an entire shift (i forget I put them in the other pocket sometimes).

It looks like our OP might be prone to being a Ricky Rescue.  There was a saying I heard, "The experience of an EMT is indirectly proportional to the amount of items he is carrying on his belt."  There are few items you need other than your radio on your belt.  The only thing I might have there consistently other than the radio is my personal cell phone and that just alternates between there and my pocket.  I've seen penlights on the belt, a pen pouch, flashlight etc. and it seems that the newest EMTs are the ones that have the most stuff.  Pens, penlights and shears can go in your cargo pocket or outside of the cargo pocket.  There really is no point in having all of that on your belt except to broadcast to people: "Look!  I'm important!"

At my first job, the paramedics carried NOTHING on their belts.  The felt they looked more professional that way.  The Basic assigned to their truck would carry the portable radio (only one per truck issued) when not on the truck, and the text pager.  If for some reason they were running medic-medic, the most junior guy carried the radio.  I didn't mind having the radio and pager on my belt, but some of the medics would put the radio in their pocket and just turn up the volume they were that against having the brightly colored radios on their belt.

Now this is for regular EMS folks--there are many, many exceptions for TEMS, WEMS, etc.


----------



## guardian528 (Jul 18, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> The biggest problem I face is that it takes me a long time to get scrubbed up and gloved up when I need to look at someone's results of battling gravity (I have 3 nieces and 2 nephews, none of which can go 5 minutes without falling)



i don't think it's completely necessary to put gloves on to treat your little nephew's scraped knee...

that said, you're thinking in the right direction of simplifying things to make them faster, although i think you over-thought the situation, making things actually take longer


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 18, 2009)

> They usually stay there for about an hour, maybe a couple of hours tops if we have a lot of time between calls.



I believe the OP- who is a nice kid, although just starting his EMS training- is referring to off-duty time rather than while on duty.


----------



## exodus (Jul 18, 2009)

I carry NOTHING! on my belt :]


----------



## frdude1000 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey man, nice idea, not practical though.  I am a teen first responder and I carry gloves with me, but not everywhere!  I had the same whacko ideas when i first started.  I bought $120 jump bag when I only had my first aid cert.  Now I am a first responder, 60 hrs, and I don't ever use this waste of money.  You need to stop over emsing.  You are ONLY FA/CPR certified, you don't need fancy equiptment if you have it and you don't always need gloves for family members if they just fell and have a little "boo-boo".  I urge you to continue to advance in EMS, just dont be a whacker.  Also, you create too many threads as a non certified person and KID like I am.  Just sit back and let the senior guys create threads, IE sasha, medic417, ventmedic, linuss, etc.  They will teach you a lot, so read all the stuff, but cut back on posting.  Also, when I first started, I was over obsessed, and it took away from being a kid (sports, friends).  Dont let ems take over your life.  Those are just my two cents.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 18, 2009)

frdude1000 said:


> Hey man, nice idea, not practical though.  I am a teen first responder and I carry gloves with me, but not everywhere!  I had the same whacko ideas when i first started.  I bought $120 jump bag when I only had my first aid cert.  Now I am a first responder, 60 hrs, and I don't ever use this waste of money.  You need to stop over emsing.  You are ONLY FA/CPR certified, you don't need fancy equiptment if you have it and you don't always need gloves for family members if they just fell and have a little "boo-boo".  I urge you to continue to advance in EMS, just dont be a whacker.  Also, you create too many threads as a non certified person and KID like I am.  Just sit back and let the senior guys create threads, IE sasha, medic417, ventmedic, linuss, etc.  They will teach you a lot, so read all the stuff, but cut back on posting.  Also, when I first started, I was over obsessed, and it took away from being a kid (sports, friends).  Dont let ems take over your life.  Those are just my two cents.



Gabe has some good points, paramedichopeful.  Don't get so excited and do so much preparing that you burn yourself out before you get into the field.

In regards to the posts, I haven't really seen too many problems with them.  Just try to keep calm, and not get too excited.  If you have questions, ask!  The only stupid question is the one not asked.

You will be a great provider, but let things happen.  Enjoy your childhood.  I wish that I had done the same.  They are years you can't get back.  Granted, I am only 19, so this may sound ridiculous.  But I spent so much time thinking about a career in LE, that I burned myself out on it and drove myself crazy for 3-4 years.  

Eric


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 18, 2009)

frdude1000 said:


> Also, you create too many threads as a non certified person and KID like I am.  Just sit back and let the senior guys create threads, IE sasha, medic417, ventmedic,* linuss*, etc.  They will teach you a lot, so read all the stuff, but cut back on posting.



Senior?  Teach?  Who is this Linuss you speak of?

^_^


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 18, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Senior?  Teach?  Who is this Linuss you speak of?
> 
> ^_^



he is talking about the other Linuss from Texas


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 18, 2009)

O great Sasha, Medic417, Ventmedic, Linuss:

Everyone on EMTLIFE wants to learn something, and from what I hear you 4 are the Elders of EMS, with this title you shall now pass down this great amount of knowledge that you hold..


----------



## medic417 (Jul 18, 2009)

EMT11KDL said:


> O great Sasha, Medic417, Ventmedic, Linuss:
> 
> Everyone on EMTLIFE wants to learn something, and from what I hear you 4 are the Elders of EMS, with this title you shall now pass down this great amount of knowledge that you hold..



I keep my gloves in the ambulance and the ambulance jump bag.  Why carry anything on my person?  Makes no sense.  If scene looks sounds bad wear two pairs so when one gets filthy rip off top gloves and wow clean pair already on.  There I have imparted all the wisdom needed for gloves.  :wacko:


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 18, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I keep my gloves in the ambulance and the ambulance jump bag.  Why carry anything on my person.  Makes no sense.  If scene looks sounds bad where two pairs so when one gets filthy rip off top gloves and wow clean pair already on.  There I have imparted all the wisdom needed for gloves.  :wacko:



i think i am going to die laughing lol


----------



## Sasha (Jul 18, 2009)

EMT11KDL said:


> O great Sasha, Medic417, Ventmedic, Linuss:
> 
> Everyone on EMTLIFE wants to learn something, and from what I hear you 4 are the Elders of EMS, with this title you shall now pass down this great amount of knowledge that you hold..



I'm only 21 :[


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm not 21 for another 3 weeks...


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 18, 2009)

wow our elders our young


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 18, 2009)

EMT11KDL said:


> O great Sasha, Medic417, Ventmedic, Linuss:
> 
> Everyone on EMTLIFE wants to learn something, and from what I hear you 4 are the Elders of EMS, with this title you shall now pass down this great amount of knowledge that you hold..


ONCE AGAIN!!! LAY OFF OF SASHA!!!!! She is one of the smartest people onhere and I think EVERYONE could learn something from her. This looks real nice, having bash-out drag-out arguments. The goal of EMS (well, its original one) is to serve the people and aid your community. Flooding the forum with sarcasm accomplishes nothing. Trust me, my ex's mom is a psychoanalyst. I think I see what is going on: there are several type A personalities caged all together via modem lines and keyboard buttons. The "I'm God" people think they have to prove something to everyone else and put on a show. Ease it up a little! There is no need to put on a show; everyone on this forum is in the same field, and furthermore, this is NOT a stage, and you DO NOT get grades on your acting! So can we at least try to get along on here? Please?!


----------



## medic417 (Jul 18, 2009)

EMT11KDL said:


> wow our elders our young



I wish.  Those kids could be my kids.  I'm so old I hope I survive long enough to see the post post after I submit it.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 18, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I wish.  Those kids could be my kids.  I'm so old I hope I survive long enough to see the post post after I submit it.



Daddy! Buy me a pony.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 18, 2009)

If she gets a pony, you pay for my trip to Vegas in 3 weeks.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 18, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Daddy! Buy me a pony.
> 
> 10chars.



Sorry honey you got a bad grade in school so the answer is no.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 18, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Sorry honey you got a bad grade in school so the answer is no.



Liar :[ I got all A's in school. :[


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 18, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Liar :[ I got all A's in school. :[



I think he mistook your report card for mine....


----------



## medic417 (Jul 18, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Liar :[ I got all A's in school. :[



But not A+'s.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 18, 2009)

Medic417,

you need to control your kids, there getting out of control


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 18, 2009)

You know... "F*A*iled" has an "A" in it as well...


----------



## Sasha (Jul 18, 2009)

Linuss said:


> You know... "F*A*iled" has an "A" in it as well...



Like you said, that's your transcript and not mine.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 18, 2009)

Sounds like Paramedichopeful has a crush on Sasha.. always defending and complimenting her... you go boy


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 18, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Sounds like Paramedichopeful has a crush on Sasha.. always defending and complimenting her... you go boy



It's too late... we can't save him or warn him.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 19, 2009)

frdude1000 said:


> Hey man, nice idea, not practical though.  I am a teen first responder and I carry gloves with me, but not everywhere!  I had the same whacko ideas when i first started.  I bought $120 jump bag when I only had my first aid cert.  Now I am a first responder, 60 hrs, and I don't ever use this waste of money.  You need to stop over emsing.  You are ONLY FA/CPR certified, you don't need fancy equiptment if you have it and you don't always need gloves for family members if they just fell and have a little "boo-boo".  I urge you to continue to advance in EMS, just dont be a whacker.  Also, you create too many threads as a non certified person and KID like I am.  Just sit back and let the senior guys create threads, IE sasha, medic417, ventmedic, linuss, etc.  They will teach you a lot, so read all the stuff, but cut back on posting.  Also, when I first started, I was over obsessed, and it took away from being a kid (sports, friends).  Dont let ems take over your life.  Those are just my two cents.


Agreed.  But do feel free to create threads to ask questions after searching!


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 19, 2009)

haha!  You guys are hilarious!

Also, this explains why I'm not named as an elder.  Besides the fact that I probably have less experience, i'm also not 21 yet...


----------



## exodus (Jul 19, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Sounds like Paramedichopeful has a crush on Sasha.. always defending and complimenting her... you go boy



I was thinking the same thing! xDDDD


----------



## claytondirk (Jul 19, 2009)

crafty i must say but sounds heavy we always have tons of gloves and santi on the ambulance so the only time i need extra gloves is if multpi pt and gloves are alaways at hands reach


----------



## Melclin (Jul 19, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I'm not 21 for another 3 weeks...



Wow, I always pictured you as the texan oil barron from the simpsons B) I was happier that way.




ResTech said:


> Sounds like Paramedichopeful has a crush on Sasha.. always defending and complimenting her... you go boy



The man has good taste ^_^

*Back to the point:* medichopeful, seriously... a utility belt? I'm ganna be nice and not launch the ROFL copter but honestly, that's ganna need to stop, the only thing that is going to get you is beaten up... if it hasn't already.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 19, 2009)

Melclin said:


> *Back to the point:* medichopeful, seriously... a utility belt? I'm ganna be nice and not launch the ROFL copter but honestly, that's ganna need to stop, the only thing that is going to get you is beaten up... if it hasn't already.



I think you mean _para_medichopeful.  I don't wear a utility belt


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 19, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> Take it easy on him, im willing to bet he is probably still a teenager.



Well then he needs X box.


----------



## Melclin (Jul 19, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> I think you mean _para_medichopeful.  I don't wear a utility belt



hehe my bad. That'll learn me to be lazy.


----------



## exodus (Jul 19, 2009)

CAOX3 said:


> Well then he needs X box.



No! He needs a bike and a skate park! I was amazingly skinny and in shape riding BMX until my parents got me an Xbox for christmas. Guess where all my time went after that?


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Dude, what the hell?

Get a pair of gloves. Fold them. Put them in your back pocket.
Repeat (for other pocket).
You're set.

Why slow yourself down with that breakaway system thing.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey paramedic hopeful, if ya want to get on Sasha's good side you should give her one of these cigarette-style-rolled glove, canteen, multi tool, flashlight belts.  

I am sure she would love one!


----------



## Hockey (Jul 19, 2009)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Dude, what the hell?
> 
> Get a pair of gloves. Fold them. Put them in your back pocket.
> Repeat (for other pocket).
> ...




Wow


Common sense? You're asking people to have COMMON SENSE?!?!?!


----------



## Hockey (Jul 19, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> ONCE AGAIN!!! LAY OFF OF SASHA!!!!! She is one of the smartest people onhere and I think EVERYONE could learn something from her. This looks real nice, having bash-out drag-out arguments. The goal of EMS (well, its original one) is to serve the people and aid your community. Flooding the forum with sarcasm accomplishes nothing. Trust me, my ex's mom is a psychoanalyst. I think I see what is going on: there are several type A personalities caged all together via modem lines and keyboard buttons. The "I'm God" people think they have to prove something to everyone else and put on a show. Ease it up a little! There is no need to put on a show; everyone on this forum is in the same field, and furthermore, this is NOT a stage, and you DO NOT get grades on your acting! So can we at least try to get along on here? Please?!




Wow

Are you being paid to say that?

I would have to disagree


Its the internet.  Relax


----------



## wyoskibum (Jul 19, 2009)

CAOX3 said:


> Ok you my friend need a hobby, or at least cable tv.



Better yet, a girl/boy (choose whichever) friend.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 19, 2009)

wyoskibum said:


> Better yet, a girl/boy (choose whichever) friend.



He does its Sasha


----------



## medic417 (Jul 19, 2009)

EMT11KDL said:


> He does its Sasha



Didn't Sasha say she was thinking of dating someone in EMS?:unsure:


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 19, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Didn't Sasha say she was thinking of dating someone in EMS?:unsure:



I dont know, she is your daughter 

are you getting her that pony she wants haha


----------



## ResTech (Jul 19, 2009)

Maybe Paramedichopeful can be her Pony...lol.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 19, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Didn't Sasha say she was thinking of dating someone in EMS?:unsure:



Sasha is currently dating an RN, thank you very much.


----------



## Hockey (Jul 19, 2009)

lol


10charssssssss


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 19, 2009)

Why do I feel the urge to speak like a pirate?


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 19, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Sasha is currently dating an RN, thank you very much.



I am not a nurse..yet.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 19, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> ONCE AGAIN!!! LAY OFF OF SASHA!!!!! She is one of the smartest people onhere and I think EVERYONE could learn something from her. This looks real nice, having bash-out drag-out arguments. The goal of EMS (well, its original one) is to serve the people and aid your community. Flooding the forum with sarcasm accomplishes nothing. Trust me, my ex's mom is a psychoanalyst. I think I see what is going on: there are several type A personalities caged all together via modem lines and keyboard buttons. The "I'm God" people think they have to prove something to everyone else and put on a show. Ease it up a little! There is no need to put on a show; everyone on this forum is in the same field, and furthermore, this is NOT a stage, and you DO NOT get grades on your acting! So can we at least try to get along on here? Please?!


Sooooo...what you're trying to tell me is.... you have a crush on Sasha?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 19, 2009)

Let's get back on topic, please.


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 19, 2009)

If you wish to carry glove on you at all times they sell glove carriers for your belt at most any medical supply store and uniform stores. In regards to the hand sanitizer you can carry a small bottle in your pocket most EMS pants have cargo pockets just put a bottle in there and your set. Others have brought up the point that it is not necessary to use hand sanitizer prior to the donning of gloves, while not necessary there is nothing wrong with it. The key thing being using hand sanitizer after patient contact. I understand you are still young but as you get into EMS the longer your in it the more you will realize the less stuff you truly need to carry with you.

Personally all I carry on my uniform is a pair of trauma shears in my right ankle pocket, a CAT in my left ankle pocket, and a Gerber on my belt. I will also occasionally put a pair of nitrile gloves in my cargo pocket. On my IBA (body armor) I move my trauma shears from my pocket to in between some molle webbing. I carry a seat belt cutter (MNC-I mandate,) An IFAK or Improved First Aid Kit which consists of a pair of gloves, a roll of 3in. tape, a 14ga x 2.5in catheter for needle chest decompressions, a roll of kerlix and a Israeli dressing. I also have on my IBA a small pouch with a bag of hetastartch, 18 and 16ga catheters, iv tubing, israeli dressing, CAT, roll of tape, tegaderm and a penlight.

That being said it must be kept in mind I work in an austere environment. Though I do admire your "rearin' to go" attitude, you may want to tone down just a tad.

I in no way mean any disrespect from this post paramedichopeful, I apologize in advance if this upsets you.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 19, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Let's get back on topic, please.



What was the topic?

Oh yeah gloves.  The ambulance has plenty.  No need for more.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 19, 2009)

He is just a little cranky cause he is not an "ELDER"


----------



## daedalus (Jul 19, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Like you said, that's your transcript and not mine.


Sasha only has eyes for me 

I put two pair of gloves in my pant pockets. 
I also have a small roll of them in my work jacket, and a box of my size on the back of the stryker gurney and some in the bags.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 19, 2009)

daedalus said:


> I put two pair of gloves in my pant pockets.


 
Just remember that body heat and friction from the pant pocket material or whatever objects are in there with your gloves may damage the gloves and even tiny unseen holes can be a problem.  Thus, the gloves may give you a false sense of security while they are letting whatever onto your skin.


----------



## daedalus (Jul 19, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Just remember that body heat and friction from the pant pocket material or whatever objects are in there with your gloves may damage the gloves and even tiny unseen holes can be a problem.  Thus, the gloves may give you a false sense of security while they are letting whatever onto your skin.


Will do. Its 101 degrees here at the moment. I miss the bay area.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 19, 2009)

Sometimes the mositure from the hand sanitizer is the only way I can get those gloves on. When you have shrek-sized hands and impeccably long fingers with knuckles wider than pop cans, that little bit of moisture goes a long way. The nitrile gloves seem to work better for me; the old latex ones would tear whenever I put them on and rip across the top whenever I bent a finger. Plus, latex causes allergic reactions, so I consider those an obsolete tool of the devil. Why can't they just make gloves to fit the incredible hulk?

And as for the carrying too much stuff thing; it has proved smart many times. I do a lot of hiking, fishing, and ATV muddin' so you had better be prepared unless you want to make room in your veins by oozing out some extra blood. And, you never know what's gonna happen. I have found that if you have all your crap together and have an ER in your backseat, nothing usually happens. However, when your only supplies are a lousy 4x4 and a pair of gloves, all hell breaks loose and you're most likely going to be in the middle of it.

I used to be all laid back and have the "I'll deal with it whenever it happens" attitude, but painstaking experience has forced a change of viewpoint upon me. So, I learned my lesson and now I don't ever leave the house without my stuff.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 19, 2009)

medic417 said:


> What was the topic?
> 
> Oh yeah gloves.  The ambulance has plenty.  No need for more.



And I am.   That's like the ultimate insult!


----------



## ResTech (Jul 19, 2009)

Just a point to ponder.... if you use hand sanitizer every time you put on gloves it would have to have one heck of a drying effect on your skin leading them to become cracked and chapped. There is no way to get your hands completely dry of the hand sanitizer prior to putting on gloves. To me, that sounds very uncomfortable. But to each there own.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 19, 2009)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Sooooo...what you're trying to tell me is.... you have a crush on Sasha?


WHAT!!! How do you get THAT? Are you, oh what should we say... Pharmaceutically Gifted at the moment? I mean, I think she's intelligible and has a good head on her shoulders, but that's about it. No offense to her, but she is out of the age range for me. 

Seriously, why would u even think something like that. Don't even get a rumor started around here that has no truth to it whatsoever? What if I said u were in love with Rosie O'Donnell?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 19, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> has a good head on her shoulders



Secret code for 'pretty face'?    :unsure:





> No offense to her, but she is out of the age range for me.



21 is "too old"?


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 19, 2009)

By the way, how did this go from the subject of gloves to DR. Phil's love advice for EMS? Or do I really wanna know? 

Hey there's me another idea: Montel does EMS!!!!!! No, the Jerry Springer show would be better.  Just kidding; I think everybody in here knows who their dad is lol.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 19, 2009)

> What if I said u were in love with Rosie O'Donnell?



Rosie is lebo so we would know your full of ****... ha ha. 

Man, when I was 16 I would have loved to have gotten with a 21 y/o!


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 19, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Secret code for 'pretty face'?    :unsure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what if I said she looked nice and left it at that. but no feelings here


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 20, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Rosie is lebo so we would know your full of ****... ha ha.
> 
> Man, when I was 16 I would have loved to have gotten with a 21 y/o!


what's "lebo"? is that a new religion or something? or, if you're talking like in the case of ellen degenres, LEZBO!!


----------



## ResTech (Jul 20, 2009)

My bad.. forgot the "s"... you got the right idea.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 20, 2009)

who came up with the idea that I liked Sasha anyway? I just try to neutralize the corrosive acid when everyone tries to gang up on the people with the better viewpoints and experience levels.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 20, 2009)

I implied your crush  so I started it all.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm going to respectfully ask all of you guys to drop it. Please and thank you.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 20, 2009)

Steering us back on topic again...



paramedichopeful said:


> Sometimes the mositure from the hand sanitizer is the only way I can get those gloves on. When you have shrek-sized hands and impeccably long fingers with knuckles wider than pop cans, that little bit of moisture goes a long way. The nitrile gloves seem to work better for me; the old latex ones would tear whenever I put them on and rip across the top whenever I bent a finger. Plus, latex causes allergic reactions, so I consider those an obsolete tool of the devil. Why can't they just make gloves to fit the incredible hulk?



I use nitrile and have no issues getting them on my hands unless my hands are wet from sweat etc.  Are you sure the sanatize isn't hurting more than its helping?  Also, get a box of XL gloves.



> And as for the carrying too much stuff thing; it has proved smart many times. I do a lot of hiking, fishing, and ATV muddin' so you had better be prepared unless you want to make room in your veins by oozing out some extra blood. And, you never know what's gonna happen. I have found that if you have all your crap together and have an ER in your backseat, nothing usually happens. However, when your only supplies are a lousy 4x4 and a pair of gloves, all hell breaks loose and you're most likely going to be in the middle of it.



A camping first aid kit is a lot different than an EMS jumpbag.  Quantity and materials are very different.  Also, you only need the first aid kit when camping you don't need the camping first aid kit for a trip to the store or to go to school for the day.  similarly, the EMS jumpbag is for EMS.  You don't need it to go camping or go to the store or go to school.



> I used to be all laid back and have the "I'll deal with it whenever it happens" attitude, but painstaking experience has forced a change of viewpoint upon me. So, I learned my lesson and now I don't ever leave the house without my stuff.



If you want to keep an expanded first aid kit in your car to be prepared, that's fine, but you don't need a jumpbag unless you need it for work.  Very few people do.  You definitely don't need to carry it with you at all times.

The people here (myself included) have been trying to help you and give a new guy some advice.  All of us have tried to be nice about it, but I'm staring to think you don't get it.

If you show up to class with all of that on your belt, YOU WILL BE MADE FUN OF.  They might not necessarily do to your face, but NO ONE WILL TAKE YOU SERIOUSLY.  You do not want to look like a whacho!  Er... Whacker!  Medics at the first company i was hired at refused to carry things on their belts as it made them look unprofessional.  The EMT-Bs had to carry the radios and pagers and that was all we carried on our belt (some of us had a personal cell phone too).  Unless you are working in a specialized field of EMS (tac, wild, water, etc.) you won't need much more on your belt than your radio.  I've posted this before and I'll do it again here for your sake.  This is what I carry when I'm on shift:

Right pants pocket:
Wallet

Left Pants pocket:
Keys, cell phone if not on my belt

Right Inner cargo pocket:
Notepad, safety glasses, tissue pack (I have allergies)

Right outer cargo pocket:
Pens (2), sometimes a pair of trauma shears, sometimes a penlight

Left cargo pockets (empty)

Back pocket:
Gloves

Belt: Radio (if not in back pocket)

That's all you need!  I know of a few who carry a pocket knife either on their belt or in a pocket, but you don't need everything you carry.  Hand sanatizer is good, but you don't need it within reach all the time.  I actually don't use the stuff and just wash my hands at hospital after pt contact and once again after cleaning the rig.  Also before I eat and before and after I go to the bathroom.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 20, 2009)

understood chief. yeah I guess I could probably lighten up a little. it is a little old having a duffel bag full of stuff taking up space in my truck, so I'll probably be assessing what I do/don't need and adjusting my equipment according to such. thanks.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hopeful all you really 'need' is a good basic first aid kit and a cpr mask. Anything beyond that you need to let the professionals take care of.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 20, 2009)

I put a pair in my pocket on the way to a call and a pair on, oh and I keep a few in my truck when im not on the rescue but those get used more for checking oil lol


----------



## Melclin (Jul 20, 2009)

Not having a go, but I don't quite understand why you'd even need gloves in your pocket. Here there are a couple of boxes next to the driver/pasengers seats, and another set of boxes out the back. Put a set on when you jump out at a job.

*My little bag of goodies*
The bag my sphymo came in has been stuffed with other goodies that come in handy. So I have:
- bp cuff. 
- a cheap set of ears.
- a few band aids and alcohol swabs (amazing for everything, they get all kinds of stains out/off/away).
- some betadine cream.
- paracetamol, panadeine (para/codeine combo), asprin, an ant-acid, and some berrocca tablets. All of them almost exclusively for hangovers of various severity.
- triangular bandage, some other kind of bandage (crepe I think) and some gauze.
- tape 
- a couple of 21 gauge needles that come in handy for all kinds of everyday things surprisingly often. In an *absolute emergency* they can also double as tooth picks.
- a pair of gloves, I don't think I'll ever need to use them and probably shouldn't given that they're about 6 months old. 
- a thermometer and pen torch (it came free with a magazine subscription...SCORE). 

This is basically my houses first aid kit/medicine chest/home-for-my-BP-cuff that fits conveniently into a bag about the size of a small purse so that I can easily chuck it in my car when I go on holidays, or intend on drinking my weight in lime rickies.


----------



## guardian528 (Jul 20, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> so you had better be prepared unless you want to make room in your veins by oozing out some extra blood.



i think you'll be just fine oozing some blood...



paramedichopeful said:


> Sometimes the mositure from the hand sanitizer is the only way I can get those gloves on.



now, granted, i have never put hand sanitizer on directly before i put gloves on, but i feel like that would only hinder putting gloves on. I mean, i work on the beach, so i've put gloves on sweaty hands, or hands wet from just coming out of the ocean, and that makes it hell. dunno how the moisture from hand sanitizer would be different, seems like it would grab and stick on the gloves just the same


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 20, 2009)

Melclin said:


> Not having a go, but I don't quite understand why you'd even need gloves in your pocket. Here there are a couple of boxes next to the driver/pasengers seats, and another set of boxes out the back. Put a set on when you jump out at a job.



Ok, that set get ripped or really heavily soiled on your way to the patient or after patient contact.  Now what?  Do you have another box in your jumpbag?


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 20, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Ok, that set get ripped or really heavily soiled on your way to the patient or after patient contact.  Now what?  Do you have another box in your jumpbag?



thus why I have a pair in my pocket and if we are going to a trauma I will automatically put 2 pairs on my hands so I can quickly have a clean set for a second pt or if they rip


----------



## Melclin (Jul 20, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Ok, that set get ripped or really heavily soiled on your way to the patient or after patient contact.  Now what?  Do you have another box in your jumpbag?



No. Makes sense.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 20, 2009)

We carry heavy duty gloves between the seats so as one exits the vehicle they have a pair, as well we have 4 sizes in the back as well, so one can change if need be. 

R/r 911


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 21, 2009)

One pair in each back pocket. Just makes sense to have easy access to something as common as gloves.

Be prepared in case something happens in front of you while eating lunch or waiting in line. Going to and back from ambulance takes a bit and doesn't look great (public relations wise).

The second pair is for my partner, in case a glove rips, two patients on call, and multiple other reasons.


I only carry supplies on my person that do not hinder and are used often. As Vent said, be aware that friction may compromise integrity of gloves in your pocket. They realistically get switched out every few calls, though.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 21, 2009)

AnthonyM83 said:


> One pair in each back pocket. Just makes sense to have easy access to something as common as gloves.
> 
> Be prepared in case something happens in front of you while eating lunch or waiting in line. Going to and back from ambulance takes a bit and doesn't look great (public relations wise).
> 
> ...


Every FEW calls?  Why not EVERY call?  I hope that is what you meant!


----------



## exodus (Jul 21, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Every FEW calls?  Why not EVERY call?  I hope that is what you meant!



Extra gloves in pockets go every few calls. I keep like 6-10 in my pocket. Put them in there at the beginning of shift. It's in case i forget to grab gloves on the way out or in.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 21, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Every FEW calls?  Why not EVERY call?  I hope that is what you meant!



Negative.
I don't switch out my backup pairs every single call. I'll use them if I do a quick switch during a call to pick up equipment. Or when I glove up again at the hospital to transfer patient over. Or when I get back to the ambulance to clean.

I only keep a couple in there. Too many and my pockets bulge, and higher chance of a tear if it (because they get rotated through less often).


----------



## Sasha (Jul 21, 2009)

We keep gloves on the back of the stretcher.. I have never felt the need to have backup gloves for that reason.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 21, 2009)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Negative.
> I don't switch out my backup pairs every single call. I'll use them if I do a quick switch during a call to pick up equipment. Or when I glove up again at the hospital to transfer patient over. Or when I get back to the ambulance to clean.
> 
> I only keep a couple in there. Too many and my pockets bulge, and higher chance of a tear if it (because they get rotated through less often).



Ok, I gotcha now!  I use my "backup pair" first and then stick a fresh set in my pocket again.



Sasha said:


> We keep gloves on the back of the stretcher.. I have never felt the need to have backup gloves for that reason.



I used to do that with the strykers but there isn't any space on these fernos for that!


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 21, 2009)

And you're not always immediately next to your stretcher (working on someone in tight quarters or with a tight/awkward exit). Or when eating at a restaurant, etc. Or walking out to ambulance bay and a critical patient is driven up. Countless situations where it becomes very convenient.

I don't even feel them and can't see them in back pocket, yet reduces regloving to literally a couple seconds. The convenience is great.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 22, 2009)

> And you're not always immediately next to your stretcher



Ah true, I work (and love) IFT, I am never without my stretcher.


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm a little geeky. Keep a pair in my belt loop so I don't have to reach into a pocket. I had a small belt pouch but got so used to slipping an extra pair in a loop I kept forgetting the pouch.


----------



## reaper (Jul 22, 2009)

AnthonyM83 said:


> And you're not always immediately next to your stretcher (working on someone in tight quarters or with a tight/awkward exit). Or when eating at a restaurant, etc. Or walking out to ambulance bay and a critical patient is driven up. Countless situations where it becomes very convenient.
> 
> I don't even feel them and can't see them in back pocket, yet reduces regloving to literally a couple seconds. The convenience is great.



They can wait, till I acquire a set!


----------



## firefighter170 (Jul 23, 2009)

Alright little guy, Im fairly young older than 16 but still young. I work on a IFT/911 truck as an EMT-IV. I have never even had a use for a canteen on my belt during work much less off duty, and I have never ran into a postion where a random loose pair of gloves in my cargo pocket gave me an issue in the 5 seconds it takes to put them on. If you show up to class or even just walk around a firehall like that you might as well as give everyone a reason to make fun of you. When I was in emt school there was a guy who came to class everynight with a cardiologist littmann, cpr mask on his belt, those 75 dollar shears and a scanner stuffed in his pocket; to this day he is still not licensed he got too caught up in wanting to be an emt/medic that he didnt learn the skills he thought if he had the gear he was an emt...wrong. While I know I'm not the smartest or the dumbest emt out there I know when to exercise good judgement and common sense on how I present myself. When Im on duty I carry the minimal gear on me that I have to :: top left pocket-keys, left cargo-gum and cell phone, left leg-copenhagen, left back-radio, top right-knife, right cargo-shears pen and on wrecks a window punch(takes forever for rescue to get on scene) right leg-nothing. If I know I have multiple patients Ill put several pairs on and just peel them off as I need to. I have never had an incident where i needed something that wasnt either in my jumpbag or within arms reach in my truck. Heres how I look at keeping bandages,gloves etc in my pocket: when I crash on the couch in the station I dont empty my pockets so that stuff would get crushed and stuff, when i throw my turnouts on I dont need stuff on my belt to hang out my gear. Not trying to be a jerk to you buddy but just chill out a bit and get done with school then you can worry about "scrubbing in" to put a band aid on someone, trust me you'll get tired of being so clean and will just be happy sometimes to get a drop of sanitizer.     Plus who wears gloves anymore??haha Just kidding


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 23, 2009)

reaper said:


> They can wait, till I acquire a set!


Exactly the problem. You can wait (and will since BSI comes frist), but that's not always best for patient, public relations, and interest in doing something.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 23, 2009)

AnthonyM83 said:


> Exactly the problem. You can wait (and will since BSI comes frist), but that's not always best for patient, public relations, and interest in doing something.


Agreed,  Its a PR nightmare.  We had a situation where LEOs were holding cspine and bleeding for us when we got there.  They were wondering WTF we were doing taking so long to get out of the truck and when we did, why were stood just next to our truck.  We were geting on our ballistic vests in the rig and not much more than that.  So when we got to scene, and it was messy, we each put two pair of gloves on.  That took probably 15 seconds but to them it seemed like much longer.

I will now ALWAYS put on gloves when wer're inbound to the scene now.  Not gonna make that mistake again especially with LEOs freaking out.  I didn't hold it against them through as they were stressed and they apologized for yelling later and thanked us.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 23, 2009)

It takes no extra time to reach in the jump bag or the cot or the ambulance for gloves depending where you are one of them is available.  No need to carry them.


----------



## reaper (Jul 23, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Agreed,  Its a PR nightmare.  We had a situation where LEOs were holding cspine and bleeding for us when we got there.  They were wondering WTF we were doing taking so long to get out of the truck and when we did, why were stood just next to our truck.  We were geting on our ballistic vests in the rig and not much more than that.  So when we got to scene, and it was messy, we each put two pair of gloves on.  That took probably 15 seconds but to them it seemed like much longer.
> 
> I will now ALWAYS put on gloves when wer're inbound to the scene now.  Not gonna make that mistake again especially with LEOs freaking out.  I didn't hold it against them through as they were stressed and they apologized for yelling later and thanked us.



When you are responding to a call, then you should already have your gloves. He was talking about in a store or restaurant.

If I feel that I need gloves to help the pt, then they will wait till I get them. No one comes before ME!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 23, 2009)

reaper said:


> If I feel that I need gloves to help the pt, then they will wait till I get them. No one comes before ME!



I come before you, to me.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jul 23, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I come before you, to me.



And you both come before me to both of you, so you better have your freaking gloves when I run up to you bleeding out. Think anyone who's been at our company for a year or two had a severly critical medical or trauma dumped on them as they walk out of the ER to their ambulance.

Just yesterday I had a glove break while crouched in an odd position. Regloved and didn't miss a beat. On the next call, patient urinated while we carried her. Switched gloves and carried equipment out with delay. It just happens way too often to have them handy.

It's like having a pen on you. Yeah, I could keep on the patient compartment shelf area and on gurney only...too inconvenient.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 24, 2009)

*I think it's a good idea*

I think your idea is cool and inventive. I notice that non-inventive people usually have that phrase to say about others, "You have too much time on your hands."

Have YOU come up with any original ideas lately?

Peter


----------



## Sasha (Jul 24, 2009)

PeterB said:


> I think your idea is cool and inventive. I notice that non-inventive people usually have that phrase to say about others, "You have too much time on your hands."
> 
> Have YOU come up with any original ideas lately?
> 
> Peter



There is being inventive, and then there is being a whacker.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 24, 2009)

PeterB said:


> I think your idea is cool and inventive. I notice that non-inventive people usually have that phrase to say about others, "You have too much time on your hands."
> 
> Have YOU come up with any original ideas lately?
> 
> Peter


Inventive unfortunately does not equal useful.  Otherwise we'd have a ton more of rich inventors in this world.

Sure, I could probably design a system that keeps count of how many glofves I put in the pouch so that I would know how many are left without having to open the pouch, and i could probably install a quick deploy mechanism that would pop out two at a time at 5 meters/second, but I don't b/c I know its useless and it over complicates things.  It's known as "Over engineering" in my field.

what do you carry on your belt?

And why on earth would I need anything more on me (EMS-wise) than gloves, pen, penlight, pad, radio, and maybe steth?  And further besides the pen, why would I need to carry on my person any of that while off duty?


----------



## Melclin (Jul 24, 2009)

PeterB said:


> I think your idea is cool and inventive. I notice that non-inventive people usually have that phrase to say about others, "You have too much time on your hands."
> 
> Have YOU come up with any original ideas lately?
> 
> Peter



Or they don't say anything because they're to busy being useful

>Developing a cold fusion reactor - Useful.
>Thigh holster for BVM - Whacker
>Fix the global economic crisis - Useful.
>The 'recommended' window of your Amazon.com account consists entirely of EMS t-shirts - Whacker
>You study for many years at your dojo, train hard in the gym, buy a big knife and carefully confiscate the spleen belonging to whoever created BigBrother - Useful.
>POV that is more of a mobile Christmas tree than a car and you refer to it as a Mobile Tactical Command Centre - Whacker
>Discovering a cure for people-who-walk-too-slowly-in-front-of-Melclin...itis - Useful

Which category do you think "developing a new and complex method for fitting gloves into an already crowded utility" belt fits?

Besides I did come up with a original idea. I have discovered a way to waste my time by posting patronizing lists on EMS forums to avoid studying for uni.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 24, 2009)

Cold fusion reactor?  I have one in my basement.  I haven't paid for power in awhile!  I developed it when oil hit 100 a barrel.  I'm working on the economy right now.  I was going to fix it before I called it a day today, but my friend's sick in the hospital so I'm going to visit her instead.  Drats, I guess the economy will have to wait for first thing monday!

Seriously though?  EMS T-shirts from Amazon.com?  I don't have a single EMS T-shirt.  And the only EMS related shirts I do have are my uniform shirts!


----------



## exodus (Jul 24, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Cold fusion reactor?  I have one in my basement.  I haven't paid for power in awhile!  I developed it when oil hit 100 a barrel.  I'm working on the economy right now.  I was going to fix it before I called it a day today, but my friend's sick in the hospital so I'm going to visit her instead.  Drats, I guess the economy will have to wait for first thing monday!
> 
> Seriously though?  EMS T-shirts from Amazon.com?  I don't have a single EMS T-shirt.  And the only EMS related shirts I do have are my uniform shirts!



I have an EMS shirt! But it has my company logo and name on it ;]


----------

